# A Darn Good Sunday



## justallan (May 24, 2015)

So I get some of my paintball gear cleaned up to play today, and it rained of coarse.
So I head off to Miles City to do a little shopping and have dinner with my younger brother and his wife.
Well, dinner got changed to a BBQ and seeing as we were out in the shop anyway he wanted to show me his new hobby, blacksmithing and knife making. He fired up his forge and started showing me how to make a pigtail and about halfway through I decided I'd better make one also.
I will say this, don't wear long johns while doing this little hobby. Boy howdy, you'll die any where near that forge.
I'd say it has been a great day all the way around.



Here's my brother starting on his.



My brothers forge.



Here's me putting a twist in the handle. 



My brother doing a handle on his.



Here's mine after it was finished. I'd say it turned out just fine for the first thing I've done. Evidently my girlfriend thinks so also. I went by her house on the way home and I no longer own it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## manbuckwal (May 25, 2015)

Looks like a great day indeed Allan ! Does the forge double as a BBQ

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 25, 2015)

Very cool, Allan! Your girlfriend taking ownership of the one you made just means you're going to have to head back out there and make another one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 25, 2015)

Fantastic job Allan! that is a fine pigtail

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2015)

That does indeed sound like a great Sunday! I've not yet met a local blacksmith, that's one of the things I'd love to try at some point. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (May 25, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Looks like a great day indeed Allan ! Does the forge double as a BBQ


Tom, that forge could end up being any number of things, just depends on what we're doing on any particular day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2015)

justallan said:


> Tom, that forge could end up being any number of things, just depends on what we're doing on any particular day.



As cold as it gets there I would think it's a heater most of the time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 25, 2015)

Very cool Allen, and having a blacksmith in the family?... priceless

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2015)

If they offered blacksmithing in my high school I would have been all over it....very cool.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 4, 2015)

Love the forge! Been looking for a while but haven't pulled the trigger on one yet. Did he make that himself? Ive been looking at the Chile Forge brand.


----------



## justallan (Jun 4, 2015)

@GeorgeS he built that one from the ground up and I'd brag that in my opinion he did a darn good job of it. Luckily he's only about 75 miles away and we have a bunch of similar interests.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 4, 2015)

That is definitely nice work! Bonus for you he's close by too! Wish I had a buddy with one close to home then I wouldn't have to spend my wood money on it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 4, 2015)

Allan, what is he using for his "anvil"?


----------

